# Sacramento FT



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Callbacks to the last series in the Qual are:
6-7-12-13-14-15-18

The weather is horrid, pouring down rain and 40 mph winds. The Amateur ran 5 dogs and scratched the test and restarted. Didn't get any other particulars. Have no word on the Open thus far.

Arleen


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

open is a beautiful quad.....almost finished. Amateur will begin in the morning.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Qual Results:

1. #13 - Nightwinds Sharp Shooter
2. #18 - Tru's Little Cruiser
3. #15 - Port Costas Chantilly Lace
4. #14 - Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy
RJ #12 - Lassen Buckaroo
J #7 - Mt. Lassen's Trooper

Congratulations to all!

Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations in the Q!, especially...

3rd #15, Port Costas Chantilly Lace
4th #14 Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy  

Also, Good Luck in the Derby!! ....#16, Honeywoods Ready to Rumble, "Ready"  

Pom Poms...at the ..."ready" !!!....LOL 

Judy


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the Open, 48 back to the Land Blind:

1-2-3-4-5-7-8-9-11-12-13-15-16-17-20-22-23-26-27-29-30-31-32-33-34-35-36-38-40-41-42-43-44-46-47-48-49-51-53-55-57-59-60-61-62-63-64-65


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Everyone.....I am not at the trial as we just ran the Q this week-end. So I am only posting information I might get directly from the stake marshals. That way I won't report an error and hopefully won't create any issues at the trial. Hopefully those that are at the trial will post any news! 

The rumors are (third party information) the Open called back 23 dogs to the water blind. No rumors from the Derby or Amateur!!!! Sorry!!!!!

Good Luck to all still competing!!! and CONGRATULATIONS to those that placed and finished in the "Q"!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey, Tammy--congratulations to you and Lacey on your Qual placement!! I'd get out my pompoms and shake them for the two of you, but it's raining so much here, they'd just fall apart. Maybe I should turn some bandanas into pompoms?? 
Suzanne B


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Tammy... Goodness, no need to apologize..for lack of information???? ..you always give great updates..whatever you have  

Congratulations on your 3rd placement in the Q...hope you are enjoying and celebrating!! 

Judy...

PS The weather has taken a toll for the worse tonight. Snowing, sleeting, "mix"...  
Interstate/turnpike slippery and cars off the road coming home from judging workshop. VERY glad to be home and tucked in!! I hope everyone gets home safely. 

Bandana Pom Poms ...sound great, Suzanne!!!! You might be needing them soon!!! Pom Poms at the "Ready"..LOL

Open callbacks #43.... Go "Gus"! , #34.."Cider"...and..#16.."Gunner"!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Hey, Tammy--congratulations to you and Lacey on your Qual placement!! I'd get out my pompoms and shake them for the two of you, but it's raining so much here, they'd just fall apart. Maybe I should turn some bandanas into pompoms??
> Suzanne B


Tammy that is AWESOME!!!! Congrats! and thanks for posting the results!
Diane


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Tammy - Trek sends congratulations to you and his half-sister Lacy on the Qual placement. That's two placements in a row. Woohoo!

Good luck to all the Goldens still running.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the Congrats!!!!! Lacy and I are having a ball!!!! She's a fun little red dog!!!! 

Here are the Open call backs to the water blind: 23 dogs

1,3,8,9,12,15,16,20,26,30,31,32,42,44,47,48,49,53,55,60,61,64 & 65.

Good Luck to all!!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open has 3 dogs left to run the water blind in the morning.

Amateur finished the land blind. 

Derby ran 2 series today.

More later..........


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok all this golden talk has got my juices flowing... I have an 8 week old female waiting in the holding blind.... and not very patiently! 

Presently she is tugging at the tongue of my boot... and it's still on!

Good luck to the rest of you and we hope to see you in a year (or so).

Randy and the gang


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Any Derby news?


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To 4th
1, 6, 20, 24, 30, 36, 37, 39, 43, 46

Derby Callbacks To 4th
1, 4, 8, 10, 15, 17, 30, 31


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Go Gettem Missy!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Go Julie Cole and Primer !- in the Open
Linda Harger and Yakity! - in the Am
Linda Harger and 'Shake Rattle and Roll'! - in the derby!

Juli


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Here are the open results that were called in to me:

1st Pirate/Gary Zellner
2nd Hoot/Chad Costa
3rd Magic/Bill Sargenti
4th Tru/John Henninger
RJ Pace/Bill Sargenti

Congratulations to all!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur Results

1st Chad/Steve Bechtel
2nd Webster/Marion Carey
3rd Racer/Jim Gerhold
4th Connie/Nancy White
RJ Dyna/Missy Bell
Jams Mojo/Freeman Boyett and Blue/Missy Bell

Derby Info (I don't have all the placements and Jams....but I heard the FT Secretary will post all the results on EE tonight!!!!)

1st Biz/OLeslie Luray H-Eric Fangsrud
2nd ???
3rd Comet/Linda Harger
4th Cappy/Gary Zellner

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!! Hope to see you all again next week!!! 

Tammy


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats on 2nd in the Derby to Cash/Mike Taylor!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Pirate & Gary!


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats Linda and Comet on the derby 3rd!

Juli


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Tammy Z said:


> Here are the open results that were called in to me:
> 
> 1st Pirate/Gary Zellner
> 2nd Hoot/Chad Costa
> ...



Thanks Tammy! You are always on top of keeping everyone informed and we all really appreciate it! You are a great asset to this sport!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job Hoot N Holler!!!


----------

